# ECIGSSA Diamond Supporting Vendor Program



## Silver (21/2/16)

Hi all

We take great pleasure in announcing the launch of an initiative that has been several months in the making. The *ECIGSSA Diamond Supporting Vendor *program.

In a nutshell, this program allows for vendors to differentiate themselves further on ECIGSSA. This will allow them to stand out a bit and to make more use of their presence on the forum. They will get their own category on the home page and several other differentiating benefits including banner advertising. Going forward, the Diamond Supporting Vendors will be contributing a lot more to the forum in return for these benefits. 

It is also a way for ECIGSSA to thank and reward those vendors that have gone the extra mile and have supported the forum with passion over the longer term. There are a set of objective criteria for becoming eligible for this. The main one is having been a paying local supporting vendor for a full year.

Allow me to introduce the initial round of the first six Diamond Supporting Vendors in no particular order and to say a few words about each of them.

*Vape Club*
These guys are just totally special. Based in Benoni, @JakesSA and @VapeGrrl have grown the business from small beginnings to a powerhouse of vaping in a short time. Superb selection of local juices and great well-priced gear. Vape Club has been around since the early days of the ECIGSSA journey and has supported the forum in so many ways - attending and helping at vape meets, donating prizes and helping members all the time. They have made the whole journey so much better for many folk.

*Sir Vape*
What can one say - the masters of vaping in Durban. Also in a short space of time, @Sir Vape and @BigGuy have transformed the Durban vaping scene and many will agree are a national vaping brand. From humble beginnings to a full blown retail presence, Sir Vape has always been at the forefront of the latest gear and juices. With their awesome marketing and friendly service, it's no surprise they have gone from strength to strength. They have also been there for the community, helping out where they can and have donated prizes and even hosted a vape meet.

*Vapour Mountain*
Benji (@Oupa) and Chrystel are synonymous with vaping in many people's minds. Benji was one of the first juice makers here in SA and has an incredible loyal following of many forumites with his tasty dependable juices. Despite being based in CT, his following spreads across the nation. He brought the Reos to SA and is also a long-standing Eciggies agent. His XXX juice won the juice shootout competition at VapeCon 2015. Vapour Mountain has been a solid supporter of ECIGSSA through and through - and has done a lot for people on and off the forum.

*Juicy Joes*
A success story of note. Run by @ShaneW - originally based in East London and now in the mother city, Shane has transformed Juicy Joes into a local juice powerhouse. He tantalised us in the beginning with some epic international juices such as HHV and Nicoticket and now has a very wide selection of the finest local juices in the country. Juicy Joes has also always been there for the community and has supported vape meets, even travelling from afar and has always been willing to help out in various ways.

*Vape King*
Another big success story. Warren (aka @Gizmo) and Sharri (aka @Stroodlepuff) have steadily transformed Vape King from a tiny operation with a few starter kits into a powerhouse of vaping in Johannesburg. Today they have several outlets and agents, a very wide selection of stock and juices - and are now embarking on a retail expansion. Vape King have supported this forum from the beginning and have donated so much in the way of time, prizes and funding to make this all possible. Legendary to say the least.

*Vape Cartel*
This is another amazing story. From a shaky start with a dodgy batch of imported juices, @KieranD has proven that he has what it takes to fall down and get back up and soldier on. Tireless dedication (initially delivering many of his parcels himself), a keen eye for the latest products and juices and great customer service has seen Vape Cartel grow from strength to strength. The following has grown nationwide. So much so that they have launched their first retail shop in Cape Town this week. While doing all of this, Vape Cartel has always been a big pillar of support to ECIGSSA and has contributed much to the community and taken part in many events.

I take my hat off and salute each and every one of you vendors. Thank you for the amazing support you have given over the past. Diamond Support indeed. You guys deserve all the success and I wish you all the best with your Diamond Supporting Vendor status.

Vape on!

Reactions: Like 11 | Winner 20 | Creative 1


----------



## Stosta (22/2/16)

Such a great Idea @Silver ! It's nice as a newbie to vaping to see this sort of thing!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## NewOobY (22/2/16)

excellent initiative, and congrats to the new Diamond vendors - I know when I started on this forum, and saw the number of vendors that actually use the site - it actually felt overwhelming, I didn't know who to use etc. Now this makes it easy...


----------



## Silver (5/4/16)

Hi all

We take great pleasure in welcoming *Vaporize.co.za *to the ECIGSSA Diamond Supporting Vendor program.

Vaporize has been a capable vaping vendor in the Cape for over 3 years and has a wide and growing array of products and juices. Pieter is a dedicated guy with a good reputation for service. Vaporize has been a solid supporter of the forum for a long time, has taken part in Cape Town vape meets and has helped the forum and its members in various ways. 

I salute you and thank you for the amazing support you have given. Wishing you all the best success going forward.

Reactions: Like 11 | Agree 2 | Winner 1


----------



## brotiform (5/4/16)

Congrats and best of luck. ️


----------



## Rob Fisher (5/4/16)

Awesome news @vaporize.co.za! Welcome another Diamond Supporter!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## vaporize.co.za (5/4/16)

Silver said:


> Hi all
> 
> We take great pleasure in welcoming *Vaporize.co.za *to the ECIGSSA Diamond Supporting Vendor program.
> 
> ...




Thanks very much guys! Exciting times

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 4


----------



## Greyz (5/4/16)

Congrats @vaporize.co.za all the best!


----------



## Stosta (6/4/16)

Fantastic stuff @vaporize.co.za ! Thanks for supporting us!


----------



## Dubz (6/4/16)

Congrats @vaporize.co.za . Well deserved .


----------



## WARMACHINE (6/4/16)

Love this site, always has unusual kit

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Silver (31/5/16)

Hi all

We take great pleasure in welcoming *Valley Vapour *to the ECIGSSA Diamond Supporting Vendor program.

Valley Vapour (run by @drew on this forum) has been synonymous with DIY since the early days on this forum and has been a supporting vendor here for almost two years. Based in Cape Town, Drew has steadily grown the business to become one of the largest DIY suppliers in South Africa with a very wide range of concentrates. Drew is always listening to customers and bringing in new and exciting flavours, making the whole DIY journey much better for many. He is a solid supporter of ECIGSSA and the community and has helped and supported many folk over the years. 

Thank you Valley Vapour - wishing you all the best going forward.

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 7 | Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (31/5/16)

Fantastic news for a LONG time ECIGSSA supporter! Congrats @drew!

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## brotiform (31/5/16)

Congrats @drew

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Andre (31/5/16)

Great stuff @drew!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## rogue zombie (31/5/16)

Valley Vapour is on my 'Diamond Retailer Support Programme' to

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Stosta (31/5/16)

Way to go @drew ! Thank you for everything you do for this community as well! You're like a mutha-fluffin rockstar dude!!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Silver (2/6/16)

Hi all

We are very pleased to announce that *Northern Craft Vapes *has entered the ECIGSSA Diamond Supporting Vendor program.

NCV (run by @Vapington on this forum) has been focused on making great juices for quite some time. The business formally started over a year ago and in a relatively short space of time has achieved a lot. Their juices are available at several vendors on this forum. NCV won two categories in the recent 2016 ECIGSSA Juice Awards. Their single focus on juice that is liked by many is certainly a key part of their success. NCV has been a supporting vendor here for over a year, has helped out in several initiatives and has been part of previous events. 

We wish NCV all the best for the future.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## brotiform (2/6/16)

Congrats @Vapington

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Andre (2/6/16)

Great stuff, @Vapington.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Vapington (2/6/16)

Thanks so much guys

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Stosta (3/6/16)

Way to go at @Vapington ! Thanks you for YOUR support!

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (2/7/16)

Hi all

We are very pleased to announce that *Vaperite *has entered the ECIGSSA Diamond Supporting Vendor program.

Vaperite is a fast growing vape retailer that carries a wide range of vape gear and juices. It is run by Barry also known as @Vaperite South Africa on this forum. The business started in February 2015 and has grown fast. They have an online presence as well as three shops and are planning to open more. The first two are in Bedfordview and Eastgate and they have just opened their Pretoria East shop. Vaperite has been a supporting vendor here on ECIGSSA for over a year and has supported the forum and various initiatives in several ways. They are also supporting the upcoming VapeCon 2016 event.

Thanks for the support Barry, we wish you guys everything of the best for the future.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 3


----------



## Dubz (2/7/16)

Congrats @Vaperite South Africa .

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (11/1/17)

Hi all

We are very pleased to announce that *Wiener Vape Co. *has entered the ECIGSSA Diamond Supporting Vendor program.

Wiener Vape Co. is a long-standing, high quality local juice manufacturer that has done very well in a fairly short space of time. It was founded in October 2015 by @Rooigevaar (on the forum). They are based in Richards Bay. From the start, everything about them oozed passion - their juices, their website and their attitude. Wiener Vape Co. is based in Richards Bay but their juices are available at many vaping retailers nationwide. Several new juices have been launched over the past year. Wiener Vape Co. has been an ECIGSSA supporting vendor for 14 months and was an exhibitor at VapeCon 2016. They have been great active supporters of the forum and its various initiatives over this time. 

Thanks for the support Gerhard @Rooigevaar, we wish you everything of the best for the future.

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 5 | Dislike 1


----------



## Rooigevaar (11/1/17)

Thank you @Silver looking forward to supporting the Forum even more in the future. It truly is a honour to be a Diamond Supporting Vendor!

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 4


----------



## Andre (11/1/17)

Way to go @Rooigevaar!

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Dew Drop Vaping_Roxy (11/1/17)

as a new vendor its awesome to see how so many have started from small beginnings and have grown from strength to strength. you are all awesome

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Stosta (12/1/17)

Way to go @Rooigevaar !!!!

Thank you for putting so much time, effort, and love into looking after all of us on ECIGSSA!!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (8/2/17)

Hi all

We are very pleased to announce that *Paulies *has entered the ECIGSSA Diamond Supporting Vendor program.

Paulies is a superb local juice manufacturer that has become a household name in a short space of time. It is run by @Paulie. He officially started the business just over a year ago but has been an instrumental part of the forum and community for several years. His lab is in JHB and his juices can be found in many vaping retailers nationwide. Paulies has been an ECIGSSA supporting vendor for over a year. He has taken part in and helped with several vape meets and was an exhibitor at VapeCon 2016 with an outstanding stand.

@Paulie is an enthusiastic vaper with a big heart. He has been a strong pillar of the forum and the vaping community for several years. He has helped with so many things on and off the forum. His passion and commitment is exemplary. A true ambassador through and through!

Thanks for all the support over the years @Paulie and we wish you everything of the best for the future!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 4 | Thanks 1


----------



## Oupa (8/2/17)

Awesome Paulie! Well done bud!

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Stosta (8/2/17)

Excellent news! Thanks for everything you've done this far for us @Paulie , as well as everything still to do!

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Deckie (8/2/17)

Well done @Paulie & thank you for everything you do for us fussy vapers.

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Paulie (8/2/17)

Thanks all 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Attie (8/2/17)

Nice one @Paulie, congrats.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Rooigevaar (8/2/17)

Lekker Paulie!!!!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Kuhlkatz (8/2/17)

Awesome @Paulie ! 
Congrats and thanks for all your effort, support and the infectious positive attitude you always portray.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (24/4/17)

Hi all

We are very pleased to announce that *BLCK Vapour DIY E-Liquid *has entered the ECIGSSA Diamond Supporting Vendor program.

BLCK Vapour is a super DIY retailer that has grown leaps and bounds since inception over a year ago. It was founded by and is run by @Richio on the forum. BLCK Vapour has been an ECIGSSA supporting vendor for over a year and has supported the forum and its various initiatives in many ways. Not just on the forum itself but with many prizes and helpful assistance behind the scenes. BLCK Vapour was an exhibitor at VapeCon 2016 and had a great stand. @Richio is also very active on the forum itself, answering questions daily and he is a top class guy. 

Thanks for being a great ECIGSSA ambassador and for all the support @Richio. We wish you everything of the best going forward!

Reactions: Like 11 | Agree 4 | Winner 5


----------



## Stosta (24/4/17)

Way to go @Richio !

Nothing short of well-deserved! You certainly have shook up the DIY game when you started, look forward to more!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Dubz (24/4/17)

Well deserved @Richio .

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Waine (24/4/17)

@Richio Well done! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kuhlkatz (24/4/17)

When a vendor review thread indicates passion for service and lightning fast remedial action for the small things that do go wrong sometimes, you know you are betting on a winning horse when you pull the trigger on an order.

Way to go @Richio !

Thanks for all the support to ECIGSSA, and to the local DIY community

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Attie (24/4/17)

Well done @Richio , congrats

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rob Fisher (24/4/17)

It has been fantastic to see your business grow @Richio! Love seeing the growth and the positive feedback from customers... a real sucess story!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 3


----------



## Naeemhoosen (25/4/17)

Well done @Richio

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Paulie (25/4/17)

Well done @Richio

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Willyza (25/4/17)

N1 @Richio

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Richio (25/4/17)

Thank you @Stosta @Dubz @Waine @Kuhlkatz @Attie @Rob Fisher @Naeemhoosen @Paulie @Willyza @Silver and to all the forum members for the amazing support we have received from this community, it has been nothing short of amazing.

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## Oupa (25/4/17)

Congrats @Richio ! Well done and well deserved!

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Rooigevaar (26/4/17)

Well done @Richio !!!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Amir (26/4/17)

Well done @Richio


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (28/4/17)

Hi all

We are very pleased and excited to announce that *House of Vape *has entered the ECIGSSA Diamond Supporting Vendor program.

House of Vape (HOV) is a fantastic vaping retailer that oozes passion. It was founded and is run by Brendan (@HouseOfVape on this forum). They started very small in November 2015 and have grown to become a great name in vaping today. They launched their retail store in Edenvale last year and have been doing great things since. HOV has been a supporting vendor here for about 15 months. 

They have brought us good things over the past year. Not only some high quality mechanical mods from the USA but a very wide collection of some of the best international juices. And they are passionate about Vaping tricks with their own trick team. HOV has done a lot to boost the local trick scene. They had a great presence and stand at VapeCon 2016 and Brendan has been a superb supporter of the forum and various initiatives. 

Thanks for all you have done @HouseOfVape. You guys rock and we wish you all the best for the future!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Amir (28/4/17)

Well done @HouseOfVape. Brendan is a stand up guy 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Max (28/4/17)

All the very best to you @Richio and @HouseOfVape and the continued success of your businesses.

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (28/4/17)

Congrats Bren! @HouseOfVape rocks! Hope you keep going from strength to strength!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Vape Mix (28/4/17)

Congratulations!!!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Stosta (28/4/17)

Way to go @HouseOfVape !!!

Thanks for your support! Vendors like you guys make the forum what it is!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## HouseOfVape (28/4/17)

Thanks to everyone for the awesome comments! A huge thank you to the Ecig sa Admins for giving me the opportunity to be part of such a great forum! 

Thanks to everyone for your support, HOV could not do it without you guys cheering us on! 

HOV can't wait to bring you some awesome products !

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Rooigevaar (1/5/17)

Well Done @HouseOfVape !!!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver (2/8/17)

Hi all

We are delighted to announce that *Vapers Corner *has entered the ECIGSSA Diamond Supporting Vendor program.

Vapers Corner is a passionate and growing vaping retailer that has come a long way in less than two years. They started online in Nov 2015 and opened their first store in Equestria (Pretoria East) in June 2016. Their second store was opened in April this year in Kyalami. The Vapers Corner team is fantastic and determined to bring us great products with great service. They pioneered the free delivery model and always go the extra mile to please their customers. 

They have been a supporting vendor here for nearly 2 years and have supported the forum on various initiatives. They will be attending VapeCon this year for their second time and we look forward to seeing what they have planned for us! 

Thanks for all the support and for what you have done Riaan, @Divan Smit and the whole @Vapers Corner team. We are proud of you and wish you guys all the best!

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 9 | Thanks 1


----------



## Rooigevaar (2/8/17)

Well done @Divan Smit @Vapers Corner !!!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Stosta (2/8/17)

Epic and well-deserved! Thank you @Vapers Corner for all your support, you guys rock!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Vapers Corner (2/8/17)

Silver said:


> Hi all
> 
> We are delighted to announce that *Vapers Corner *has entered the ECIGSSA Diamond Supporting Vendor program.
> 
> ...




Big thank you to the Ecigssa team for offering us this opportunity. We are very proud to be associated with Ecigssa and this community as a whole.

We look forward to contribute where we can and do our best to provide even better service, products and experience to all.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 5


----------



## Max (2/8/17)

Awesome @Vapers Corner and @Divan Smit


----------



## Rob Fisher (2/8/17)

Awesome @Divan Smit @Vapers Corner! You guys are rocking it!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Amir (2/8/17)

Well done @Divan Smit and @Vapers Corner

Love your huge range of accessories and tools. Great service too


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## CMMACKEM (2/8/17)

Congrats to VC!!!!

I wonder, what is the criteria that an owner or store must meet in order to become a Diamond Vendor?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (3/8/17)

CMMACKEM said:


> Congrats to VC!!!!
> 
> I wonder, what is the criteria that an owner or store must meet in order to become a Diamond Vendor?



You can read the OP in this thread @CMMACKEM 
The two main ones are having been here on ECIGSSA for a year and having supported the forum and initiatives with passion over the longer term.


----------



## Silver (29/1/18)

Hi all

We are delighted to announce that *Mr. Hardwicks'* has entered the ECIGSSA Diamond Supporting Vendor program.

Mr. Hardwicks' is a fine local juicemaker that oozes passion for making great juices. It was founded and continues to be run by @method1 on this forum. He started mixing around March 2015 and opened for business in September of that year. Mr. Hardwicks' has brought us many winning juices over the years and has become a very well-known local juice brand. 

They have been a supporting vendor here for over 2 years and have supported the forum and our various initiatives greatly. They also exhibited at VapeCon 2016 and 2017. At last year's VapeCon, we were most grateful for their involvement in bringing internationally acclaimed DIYer Wayne Walker to the event and doing a talk on the day for us.

Joel @method1 is passionate about juicemaking and the local community. He has been such a pleasure to deal with and always offers to help where he can. He even did many podcasts showcasing the local industry while interviewing several vaping companies. 

Joel @method1, you are a great asset to our local community and we thank you for all your support and involvement to date. We wish you and Mr. Hardwicks' all the very best for the future.

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 11 | Thanks 1


----------



## method1 (29/1/18)

Silver said:


> Hi all
> 
> We are delighted to announce that *Mr. Hardwicks'* has entered the ECIGSSA Diamond Supporting Vendor program.
> 
> ...



Thanks very much Silver, glad to be onboard!

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 5 | Thanks 1


----------



## antonherbst (29/1/18)

Congratulations just does not sound worthy enough to say here. 

@method1 it is absolutely amazing to know that your hard work is recognised and this is a worthy place for you. Continue the amazing mixology and amazing good luck with the future of the business

Reactions: Like 5 | Agree 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Oupa (29/1/18)

Well deserved! Congrats Joel @Method!

Reactions: Like 5 | Thanks 1


----------



## Carnival (29/1/18)

Indeed, very well deserved @method1

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Stosta (29/1/18)

Way to go @method1 !!!

You go above and beyond for us on here! Wishing you more success in the years to come.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## BioHAZarD (29/1/18)

Nice one @method1
Glad to see my favourite juice maker on the diamond track

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Andre (29/1/18)

Oh yes. More than deserved @method1. On behalf of the DIY community on here a special word of thanks for all your contributions and help, the latter mostly behind the scenes. I have spoken to so many DIYers that let it drop that they have spoken to @method1 about this concentrate or that recipe or asked for some DIY advice. I have an idea the amount of time you spend on this is staggering. Thank you! And I know you follow the DIY threads closely for you are always there to help with the more difficult problems.

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## vicTor (29/1/18)

congrats and thanks for answering my stupid questions @method1

Reactions: Like 4 | Thanks 1


----------



## Max (29/1/18)

@method1

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (29/1/18)

Congrats Joel! @method1 has been rock solid from the beginning! COuld not have asked for a more deserving Diamond Supporting Vendor!

Reactions: Like 4 | Thanks 1


----------



## Paul33 (29/1/18)

Well done @method1 

Definitely well deserved!!!!

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Pixstar (29/1/18)

Well done Joel! Well deserved and a nice guy too.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Hooked (29/1/18)

Congrats Joel @method1! Your juices are amazing - and I will NEVER forget how kind you were about the hard bottles. Not only are you an excellent mixologist, but an outstanding entrepreneur / businessman too. A winning combination!

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Room Fogger (29/1/18)

Congratulations @method1 , keep those great juices flowing. Thanks for your advice, I am keeping notes in the diy!

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Amir (30/1/18)

Well done @method1


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Marek_710 (30/1/18)

Debbie does diamonds 

Congrats on the diamond club @method1 ! May it only be more great vapes to come

Reactions: Funny 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Rude Rudi (30/1/18)

Andre said:


> Oh yes. More than deserved @method1. On behalf of the DIY community on here a special word of thanks for all your contributions and help, the latter mostly behind the scenes. I have spoken to so many DIYers that let it drop that they have spoken to @method1 about this concentrate or that recipe or asked for some DIY advice. I have an idea the amount of time you spend on this is staggering. Thank you! And I know you follow the DIY threads closely for you are always there to help with the more difficult problems.



I can attests to this and I would go as far as to say that @method1 is the ONLY local "pro" who freely and willingly assists the DIY folk with suggestions, recommendations and advise. The differentiator is that Joel does not think that he is "better than us" and has no airs & graces... 




Amen

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 3 | Winner 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Cornelius (30/1/18)

Great juice maker, overall great guy.
Congrats mate.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Smoke_A_Llama (30/1/18)

Congratulations Joel (@method1) 
My first bottle of Miami ice was life changing and i won't mention the amount of data I consumed listening to all episodes of your radio show 

Keep up the good work !

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Naeemhoosen (30/1/18)

Congratulations @method1. Your passion and skill nothing short of diamond. Keep it up

Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## DamienK (30/1/18)

Congratulations @method1

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## method1 (30/1/18)

Wow guys, thanks so much for all the support! Means a lot to me!
It brings tears to my eyes... oh wait.. that's just VG

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 6


----------



## Smoke_A_Llama (30/1/18)

method1 said:


> Wow guys, thanks so much for all the support! Means a lot to me!
> It brings tears to my eyes... oh wait.. that's just VG


Hopefully not another drop of nic

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Silver (27/7/18)

Hi all

We are delighted to announce that *Atomix Vapes* has entered the ECIGSSA Diamond Supporting Vendor program.

Atomix Vapes is a superb local vaping retailer with a shop in the heart of Kempton Park. They stock a wide variety of local and international e-liquids and devices. They are proud to offer quality products with top notch service. 

Atomix Vapes has been a supporting vendor here with us for over three years. They have always been supportive and helpful to members on the forum and to us and our initiatives. They are a solid and committed vaping company with many good reviews. Their founder Duane @Frostbite is a great guy, super responsive and always a pleasure to interact with. He and his team are also very passionate about the industry. They had a great presence at VapeCon 2017 last year and are a confirmed exhibitor for this year's event.

Duane @Frostbite, thank you for all your support over the years and we wish you and the Atomix Vapes team all the best going forward.

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 6 | Thanks 1


----------



## Stosta (27/7/18)

Awesome! Always something cool on the Atomix site, and have always been given excellent service!

Way to go @Frostbite !!

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Frostbite (27/7/18)

Silver said:


> Hi all
> 
> We are delighted to announce that *Atomix Vapes* has entered the ECIGSSA Diamond Supporting Vendor program.
> 
> ...



Thanks to Ecigssa and you @Silver , it's been a long fun filled road and we hope to make it more fun than ever. Thank you guys for all the support!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 5


----------



## RenaldoRheeder (27/7/18)

Way to go @Frostbite 


Sent by iDad's iPhone

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 1


----------



## franshorn (27/7/18)

Frostbite said:


> Thanks to Ecigssa and you @Silver , it's been a long fun filled road and we hope to make it more fun than ever. Thank you guys for all the support!



Was keen to check out your website, however seems your site is insecure. Would you perhaps check the security certificates. Either that or my Work PC is very sensitive. This is on Firefox and our own internal browser detects spyware. Just a heads up

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Smoke_A_Llama (27/7/18)

Nice one @Frostbite ! Kempton represents

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Rooigevaar (27/7/18)

Well done @Frostbite !!!!!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## DamienK (27/7/18)

Very nice  @Frostbite

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Hooked (27/7/18)

Fantastic @Frostbite! You're a great vendor with an awesome selection of juice!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Silver (17/8/18)

Hi all

We are very pleased to announce that *TWISP *has entered the ECIGSSA Diamond Supporting Vendor program.

TWISP is a local vaping retailer that has been around for a long time and is well-known for its presence in so many of the country's malls and retail outlets. Their products were originally aimed at getting people off the stinkies and they still do that extremely well - but now they also offer a wider range to the vaping community. 

They have played a massive role in vaping awareness in South Africa and in getting people off the cigarettes and onto vaping. Our vaping community has grown tremendously from their presence and efforts - having converted so many smokers. (myself included)

TWISP has been an ECIGSSA supporting vendor for a number of years and we are pleased to see they have become more active over the past year with the likes of @HPBotha and @Mic Lazzari coming on board. Always trying to help out and add value to questions and providing useful insights along the way. Their marketing representative Juan @Twisp has always been a pleasure to interact with. Great committed team.

They are a key player in the SA Vaping industry and will be an exhibitor at VapeCon 2018. 

Thanks to the TWISP team for their support over the years and we wish you all the best going forward!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 6 | Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (17/8/18)

Congrats Guys! Seeya at VapeCon!

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## DougP (17/8/18)

Congrats guys glad to have you guys on board here

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Stosta (17/8/18)

A truly epic job Twisp team! You had your work cut out for you when you joined here, and you took the bull by the horns and knocked it out the park (the ball not the bull... Not sure where the ball came from though. Mental note to self to avoid drinking and posting)! 

Thank you for everything you've done on the forum, and even more so for vaping in South Africa.

Legends!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Paul33 (17/8/18)

Well done @Twisp!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (31/10/19)

Hi all

We are very happy to announce that *HASHTAG VAPES *has entered the ECIGSSA Diamond Supporting Vendor program.

Hashtag Vapes is a local vaping distributor that imports and distributes leading juice and hardware brands. They have a lot of experience in the industry and their team is dedicated and passionate. 

They represent several strong local juice brands including GBOM and NDulge, Majestic Vapor Co, Jay Jay's and Prime. On the international front they represent brands such as Six Licks, Senses, Crusher, Ruthless and Monster. From a hardware perspective they represent many well-known names including Smok, Vaporesso, Hell Vape, Geekvape, Vandy Vape, Voopoo, Coil Master, Nitecore, Samsung, iJoy and Cotton Bacon.

Hashtag Vapes has always been a passionate supporter of ECIGSSA, our events and initiatives. Over the years they have helped us a lot in many areas. They have also been VapeCon exhibitors and this year they were an event sponsor. 

It's great to see a company grow from strength to strength while at the same time always being true gentlemen and trying to help out where possible. 

To the Hashtag Vapes team, @Jaz, @Sharty and @Evie 1989 , we wish you all the very best going forward!

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 8


----------



## Sharty (1/11/19)

Silver said:


> Hi all
> 
> We are very happy to announce that *HASHTAG VAPES *has entered the ECIGSSA Diamond Supporting Vendor program.
> 
> ...



Thanks for the lovely words @Silver 

We guarantee you of our commitment to work together to bring you cutting edge vaping products, vape related convenient pricing and exceptional service.

We are excited to bring you, the Vape Vendor, a one stop service and solution provider for the Vaping Community!

Proudly South African Vapers!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Silver (30/9/20)

Hi all

We are pleased to announce that *XHype Liquid Co *has entered the ECIGSSA Diamond Supporting Vendor program.

XHype is a local juice manufacturer that has been involved in the industry for a long time. They manufacture and sell several well-known brands of juice. Their roots are in Puffy Puffs but they later expanded their brands to include Bang & Co, Good Scoop and Bumper Boosters. They sell their juices to many vape shops nationwide.

They have been a supporting vendor on the forum for a number of years. Their founder is Daniel, the original creator of Puffy Puffs. 

To Daniel @Zacdaniel , Steven @Steven Xhype and your team, thanks for the support. We wish you all the best from here and look forward to hearing more about your juices!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 10 | Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (30/9/20)

Silver said:


> Hi all
> 
> We are pleased to announce that *XHype Liquid Co *has entered the ECIGSSA Diamond Supporting Vendor program.
> 
> ...



Bazinga! Awesome news @Zacdaniel and @Steven Xhype! Quality juices and Diamond status! Boom!

Reactions: Like 6 | Thanks 1


----------



## Christos (30/9/20)

Silver said:


> Hi all
> 
> We are pleased to announce that *XHype Liquid Co *has entered the ECIGSSA Diamond Supporting Vendor program.
> 
> ...


Awesome news! Congratulations @Zacdaniel and @Steven Xhype !

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Stew (30/9/20)

Silver said:


> Hi all
> 
> We are very happy to announce that *HASHTAG VAPES *has entered the ECIGSSA Diamond Supporting Vendor program.
> 
> ...


Prime Pineapple is very nice. Not too sweet. Really enjoyable for my taste.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Steven Xhype (30/9/20)

Christos said:


> Awesome news! Congratulations @Zacdaniel and @Steven Xhype !


thank you

Reactions: Like 2


----------

